
Open Source Games You Could Contribute To - tmsbrg
http://thomasvanderberg.nl/blog/open-source-games-contribute/
======
kidmenot
I've never been much of a gamer, but I have fond memories of the many hours I
spent playing Transport Tycoon many years ago. I was delighted when I found
out about the OpenTTD open source effort, as it enabled me to play once again
after so long.

